# Vergleich GTX260m und 5850



## Freak2011 (28. Oktober 2010)

welche der beiden Grakas ist die flottere?? die ATI 5850 oder gtx260m??

weil bei Notebookcheck liegt sie inenr Benchmarkliste deutlich unter der GTX260m aber das kann doch nichts einw enn die 4850 schon nen tuck shcneller ist?!


----------



## facehugger (28. Oktober 2010)

Die 5850 ist natürlich deutlich flotter. Siehe:

Test: ATi Radeon HD 5850 (CrossFire) (Seite 18) - 30.09.2009 - ComputerBase

nicht durch das Crossfire verwirren lassen! Auch die Einzelkarte steht in den Diagrammen deutlich über der GTX260. *Sorry*, grad das m hinter der GTX260 bemerkt Puh, keine Ahnung...


----------



## Freak2011 (28. Oktober 2010)

also geht definitiv um die Mobility karten!  aber eig. sollte es dann im Mobility bereich auch so sein wenn die Desktop 5850 die Desktop GTX260 schlägt??


----------



## Jakob (28. Oktober 2010)

Also eine HD5850 GDDR5 ist etwas unterhalb einer HD5750 Desktop.
Eine mit DDR3 liegt auf Niveau einer HD5670 Desktop.
Die 260GTX M liegt auf dem Niveau einer HD 4830.

Also Dürfte die GDDR5 am schnellsten sein, und die DDR3 und die 260 GTX M ungefähr gleich.
Alles aber nur ungefähr. Also keine genauen Werte. Wenn ich falsch liege bitte korrigieren.


----------



## Master Shake (28. Oktober 2010)

Die GTX 260m ist nicht mit der Desktopkarte zu vergleichen, da mobile Karten generell langsamer sind, meistens rund 50%. Z.B. entspricht die mobile 5870 einer Desktop 5770. In deinem Fall sieht die Sache noch ganz anders aus, weil die mobile GTX 260 nicht auf dem GT200 beruht, sondern dem noch aelteren G92. Natuerlich ist die mobile 5850 deutlich schneller und braucht auch weniger Strom, du musst aber aufpassen, dass sie GDDR 5 hat und nicht DDR3. Letztere Karten sind deutlich langsamer.


----------



## Freak2011 (28. Oktober 2010)

worauf ich achten muss weiß ich ja ^^  nur diese Liste von Notebookcheck.de machte mich stutzig ^^ gut also doch so wie ich mir dachte das die ATI HD5850m mit GGDR5 deutlich fixer is !


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2010)

Ne 5850 GDDR5 wäre besser, aber da gibt es aktuelle keine verfügbaren Modelle. Wenn, dann würden die ca. ab 1300€ kosten, und dann kann man auch direkt eines mit ner mibilen 5870 suchen, da gibt es welche von Asus und MSI.


----------



## Freak2011 (28. Oktober 2010)

ja verfügbar sind sie ja schon, siehe ALienware M15X mit 5850 konfigurierbar !

naja und nen Angebot habe ich auchs chon!


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (29. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal eine kleine Übersicht der mobilen Grafikchips : Mobile Grafikkarten - Benchmarkliste - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

und hier mal eine kleine Benchmarküberischt der einzelnen Chips : http://www.notebookcheck.com/Welche-Spiele-laufen-auf-Notebook-Grafikkarten-fluessig.13827.0.html


----------



## SESOFRED (29. Oktober 2010)

Hier ne seite um direkt zu vergleichen.

PC Benchmarks - gamezone.de


----------



## siegfred110 (30. Oktober 2010)

Freak2011 schrieb:


> ja verfügbar sind sie ja schon, siehe ALienware M15X mit 5850 konfigurierbar !
> 
> naja und nen Angebot habe ich auchs chon!



Ich würde das M15x aktuell mit der GTX 460m konfigurieren.


----------



## -Masterchief- (30. Oktober 2010)

Die 5850 ist selbst einiges schneller als eine GTX285 ausserdem kann mans net verlgeichen weil du ja eine normale Karte mit einer M Karte misst.


----------



## siegfred110 (30. Oktober 2010)

Da sie in nem AW M15x stecken sollen, siehe Oben, können beide Graka nur für NB´s sein. Vielleicht ist die Überschrift nicht ganz richtig.


----------



## Freak2011 (31. Oktober 2010)

häää ich glaube hier hat die hälfte der User es nicht gepeilt das ich hier die Notebook GTX260m und die Mobility 5850 vergleiche!!! man man man net umsonst schreib ich in die Notebook abteilung diesen Thread ich weiß wohl das man mobilitys nicht mti Desktops vergleichen kann -.- OMG *vorn kopp hau*


----------



## -Masterchief- (1. November 2010)

Freak2011 schrieb:


> häää ich glaube hier hat die hälfte der User es nicht gepeilt das ich hier die Notebook GTX260m und die Mobility 5850 vergleiche!!! man man man net umsonst schreib ich in die Notebook abteilung diesen Thread ich weiß wohl das man mobilitys nicht mti Desktops vergleichen kann -.- OMG *vorn kopp hau*




Achsoo
Aber die 5850 Mobility ist auch schneller als die GTX260 Mob. wenn du das wissen wolltest.


----------



## Freak2011 (1. November 2010)

ja wollte ich !  Frage ist nun hat ne 5850M mit DDR 3 VRAM immer noch mehr leistung als eine GTX260m oder nur mit GDDR5??


----------



## -Masterchief- (1. November 2010)

Freak2011 schrieb:


> ja wollte ich !  Frage ist nun hat ne 5850M mit DDR 3 VRAM immer noch mehr leistung als eine GTX260m oder nur mit GDDR5??



Denke doch, klar.


----------



## kullerkäfer (1. November 2010)

nach meiner meinugn müssten die karten ungefähr gleich schnell sein ??


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2010)

kullerkäfer schrieb:


> nach meiner meinugn müssten die karten ungefähr gleich schnell sein ??


 Hier geht es leider nicht um Meinungen  sondern es gibt ja Benches - vlt wurden die bisher noch nicht gut genug beachtet, daher nochmal genauer:

Mobile 5850: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5850 - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ immer auf die Benchwerte klicken, um zu sehen, ob es die mit GDDR3 oder GDDR5 ist!

GTX 260m: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


Die GTX 260m scheint im Schnitt zwischen der 5850 mit GDDR3 und 5 zu sein, wenn ich die SPielewerte mal eben so schnell vergleiche ^^


----------



## Freak2011 (1. November 2010)

ok also bringt mir wenn nur der wechsel auf eine 5850 mit GDDR5 etwas richtig?


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (1. November 2010)

wenn du so fragst, ja.


----------

